# Wanderlei Silva has facial surgery, out for the rest of the year!



## brashleyholland (Aug 16, 2009)

Wand has had facial surgery back home in Brazil, ruling him out of any potential bout with Mike Bisping, or anyone else for the rest of the year for that matter.

Source

http://www.MMABay.co.uk/Story 02334.html

Gutted!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

*coughing* bullshit


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> MMABay can EXCLUSIVELY reveal that former PRIDE FC middleweight champion, Wanderlei “The Axe Murderer” Silva has undergone extensive facial surgery in Brazil ruling him out of his proposed fight with Michael Bisping in the UK.
> 
> After seeing pictures posted on a popular internet forum of the star, MMABay contacted a source in Las Vegas that shed light on the situation. Surgery of this type normally takes 3-4 weeks to recover from but due to circumstances beyond control, the Brazilian will have to sit out the rest of the year.
> 
> ...


Make sure to quote the text when posting an article. :thumbsup: 

Also, wrong section, moved to "UFC".

As far as the article goes, I never trust anything MMABay posts, so I will wait for a different source.

If it's true, that sucks.


----------



## brashleyholland (Aug 16, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Make sure to quote the text when posting an article. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, wrong section, moved to "UFC".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. There are quite a few different pics going around the net already...looks like this is for real. 

Wand looks really different...hopefully it has fixed his scar tissue/breathing issues.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

someone needs to post some picks then for me to believe this tom foolery


----------



## brashleyholland (Aug 16, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> someone needs to post some picks then for me to believe this tom foolery


There is a pic in the article. I'll try and post it here. He looks crazy...

Pics attached. 

It looks like he's had alot of scar tissue removed, and his nose rebuilt. Looks like an old version of young Wanderlei, before he'd been hit so often


----------



## jake_schofield (Oct 26, 2007)

to me this looks fake but you never know plus the source is very unreliable, i belive he has has surgery but do not belive these photos are real.
he looks like some japanese manga character now lol


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

When MMABay "EXCLUSIVELY reveals" something while all the other trustworthy web sources don't, it usually means that it is not true.

Picture #1 was taken 08.14.2009 at 14:57:48
Picture #2 was taken 08.14.2009 at 14:56:58
Picture #3 was taken 08.14.2009 at 15:25:26

Are were taken by the same device, Adobe Photoshop CS4 was definitely used (Windows XP says so) which makes me think that the photos have been modified, but why is Wandy wearing a white t-shirt instead of black just 25 minutes later?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought when I clicked the pics, the new Wandi was going to look like this:


(But yeah, MMAbay = meh.)


----------



## brashleyholland (Aug 16, 2009)

This has now been confirmed by BrazilianBomber on the Underground...he is a member of Wand's gym.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL in the 2nd pick posted by brashelyholland, i thought Silva was Fedor for a second.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

he looks soooo different!! did he do it for an aesthetic reason or a practical reason?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If he's out gonna miss the excitement of a Wandy fight, but glad the year only has 4 months left.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> he looks soooo different!! did he do it for an aesthetic reason or a practical reason?


Wanderlei has installed Rocky Balboa's chin. From now on, he won't get knocked out even if Cro Cop hits him with a left crescent kick, Henderson with his back fist or Rampage with a left hook!


----------



## brashleyholland (Aug 16, 2009)

Toxie said:


> he looks soooo different!! did he do it for an aesthetic reason or a practical reason?


Practical. Removed lots of scar tissue, shaved brow back and fixed nose which caused breathing issues. 

It's a recent proceedure, so expect his face to look strange untill it heals up. He'll look more like himself again in a few weeks.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Doesnt look much different to me


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

His face looks healed man. I dont see from those pics (especially the third) how his face will look more like himself again in a few weeks? The scar tissue and war damage isn't going to grow back.

It should help prolong his career, if it's real then it is epic work. That third pic is insane. To be fair it looks like a completely different set of eyes on someones face but that might be just because he looks so different.


----------



## monk01262 (Feb 9, 2009)

didnt see his tattoos on his forearms in any of the pics could be a bad angle but doesnt look like wandy


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> If he's out gonna miss the excitement of a Wandy fight, but glad the year only has 4 months left.


He only fights twice a year anyway.

:-(


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's definitely taken years off of his face. It's strange to see these early thirty somethings whom look older than Coleman and Couture because they've engaged in so many wars, like your Nogs and your Silvas. Some might be upset that he's not fighting Bisping, but if this helps get him back on track and on his way to scoring wins, again, then so be it.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

You can kind of make out his head-tatoo in the second pic. It's kind of hard with his hair but I think I see it.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Well if it's true that sucks, I would have been looking forward to him tearing up Bisbing or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

In before the "I'd hit it" post.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man I had no idea he could get uglier... Also waiting for the official UFC report. I want them to prove it first.

But for real... ewwww.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Man I had no idea he could get uglier... Also waiting for the official UFC report. I want them to prove it first.
> 
> But for real... ewwww.


I think he looks better than before. Once it heals I think he'll be a fine specimen indeed.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Biowza said:


> You can kind of make out his head-tatoo in the second pic. It's kind of hard with his hair but I think I see it.


in the first pic you can see his forearm tatoo


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

wand better get better. i hope he has a great comeback. he's one of my fav fighters!


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wandy was one ugly mother******* to begin with and now his nose looks way out of place. I wonder what his wife thinks......


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

If he did it for antithetical reasons then I cant understand it, it will get messed up maybe worse than before when he gets hit in the face when he next fights.

If he did it, like someone else suggested, to help breathing then I understand.

I think he should have maybe had it done when he retired though.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

pipe said:


> If he did it for antithetical reasons then I cant understand it, it will get messed up maybe worse than before when he gets hit in the face when he next fights.
> 
> If he did it, like someone else suggested, to help breathing then I understand.
> 
> I think he should have maybe had it done when he retired though.


Yeah, although replace the word antithetical (being opposite) with the word aesthetic.

I thought he had to be part black - but with a pointy nose he doesn't look so much so.

An iron chin would be neat. While he's at it he could have iron knuckles put in.

Cyborg's boobs... not good for Wandy


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

pipe said:


> If he did it for antithetical reasons then I cant understand it, it will get messed up maybe worse than before when he gets hit in the face when he next fights.
> 
> If he did it, like someone else suggested, to help breathing then I understand.
> 
> I think he should have maybe had it done when he retired though.


Come on man he's not done it so he can look pretty again. IF that's the way he felt then he's in the wrong business.

Getting rid of the insane amounts of scar tissue will prevent him getting cut every fight. I'm sure Nick Diaz and Marcus Davis have had similar surgery done around their eyes to remove scar tissue. While he was at it Wand had work done to correct his breathing.

In a fight if you are bleeding and have your mouth wide open that hardly sends a good message to the fans/your opponent, and more importantly the judges.

It will help prolong his career down at 185.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

no wandy for a year!!! dayum!

I guess the time off could do him good.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

NATAS said:


> no wandy for a year!!! dayum!
> 
> I guess the time off could do him good.


I don't think he'll be out for an entire year. Just to the end of this year, which is another 4 months.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

People act like Wandy is past his prime but he did pretty damn good against Franklin. Who is the real deal IMO


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

In them pics his nose definitely looks like its been rebuilt, but I don't understand why he would bother until he retires?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

daaammn.
i hpe he does fight one more time this year.
i hope he breaks bisping's face in manchester :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

NATAS said:


> People act like Wandy is past his prime but he did pretty damn good against Franklin. Who is the real deal IMO


Quoted for truth.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

At least it's not like he has a serious injury that needs fixed. He should still be able to do alot of training, as long as it doesn't involve him getting smacked in the face. It may do him good as others have said.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I wonder how much Bisping paid for the surgery


----------

